# Ny slugplate blob K HUTTER few pics



## Just Dig it (Aug 6, 2009)

Alright so pictures are gonna have to wait a day or 2 but this weekend ill tie all my loose photo ends..My good pal steve found a blob in his storm drain in his basement...As Far as Karl Hutter Goes..Google TUrns up a SHA reference to  his patent for his stopper..any info on him until i slap up some photos ??? was he successful?   http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/hutterpatent1892.pdf

 Wire bail and cap are gone...

 The Base is Embossed 

          X N
     K HUTTER
          NY


 Front Embossed Slugplate
    L Feist
 160 E 58th ST
   New York

  Light Aqua in color 

 Back 
 This Bottle Not To Be Sold 


 Heres What the Address looks like now thanks to google maps


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 6, 2009)

*RE: Ny slugplate blob K HUTTER*

I decided to take some cell phone pics  here they are..Better then no pics i guess
 Bottom Embossed




 Slug..





 An Amazing Bubble in the Blob..Not open on either side but paper thin..its got about 4-5 large bubbles in it







 Full Shot


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 6, 2009)

*RE: Ny slugplate blob K HUTTER*

I don't remember the specifics, but old Karl was a patent success! I believe the porcelain stopper was his invention.. I have seen a few other blobs with his mark on the base, and I have this one: Joseph Maurer, Keyport, NJ.. check out the seed on this one!!![:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 6, 2009)

*RE: Ny slugplate blob K HUTTER*

base


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome Info Charlie..Nice bottle 2.....I was confused as to what the difference was between his stopper and a regular stopper lol i thought it was the shape of the hole through the stopper..thanks for clearing that one up.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 6, 2009)

Karl Hutter didn't invent the procelain stopper he just invented a better one. His had a heart shaped hole in it to allow the bail wire to pass through it easyer and secure it in the closed position. here is the link to his patent.

http://www.google.com/patents?id=I1...gbs_selected_pages&cad=1#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Cappy.. = ) Thats what i originaly thought was going on..I like the bottle  he only wanted 5$ for it.now i have 3 ny blobs


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 7, 2009)

Used to live in NYC for 9 years.  Wasn't a bottle digger then.  Can just imagine what's in the back yards of those old brownstones and townhouses in Manhatten.  OHHH!

 PD


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 7, 2009)

Penn Digger..i feel the same way about when i lived in georgia..missed out on some good glass..oh well[]


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Aug 7, 2009)

I have some info on my web site on Hutter.  Interesting how he came to his end.  I guess success in not everything.

 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABBottleManufBeerSoda.htm#52910

 There is also a link to many of the bottles with the Hutter mark and the Patent section has info on his patents.


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 7, 2009)

I had a Jacob Wirth boston one in the same style


 WOW..Ty sodasandbeers..thats the exact kinda info i was looking for..i love to learn about the people behind the glass...Crazy how he did him self in your right..Much Obliged..Eric Johnson


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 8, 2009)

we have a watertown n.y. beer bottle with hutter on the base.I read most of the link and did not see any referance to a watertown bottler,by hutter -- anyone have any input on why watertown was overlooked ,or did i miss something. just wondering thanks.[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

My Keyport NJ isn't in there yet, either.. databases have a habit of growing over time..


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 8, 2009)

if you click View Full article it shows the whole original newspaper add from when old hutter did himself in.Rather Detailed
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=9500E6DF163DE633A25755C1A9609C946296D6CF


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's 2 more Hutter base blobs for the archives.. just got them in the monster lot: J W EGGIMANN LAKE COMO NJ  and J K LARKINS BELMAR NJ:


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Aug 30, 2009)

The database is generally lacking in blob top bottles.  I am focusing on different areas right now, but if you give me the information on Hutter bottles that are missing, I will add them.   send the info/pictures to Todvon@verizon.net


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2009)

I've a question concerning Mr. Hutter's base markings on the following bottles listed on your link at Soda & Beer Bottles of North America:
 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABShowBottle.aspx?Bottle=50820AA&Firm_Number=50820
 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABShowBottle.aspx?Bottle=16016AD&Firm_Number=16016
 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABShowBottle.aspx?Bottle=16016AH&Firm_Number=16016
 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABShowBottle.aspx?Bottle=54608AC&Firm_Number=54608
 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABShowBottle.aspx?Bottle=56319AA&Firm_Number=56319

 These are all the Hutchinson bottles that you have listed with Mr. Hutter's base marking. Was Mr. Hutter acting in his capacity as "representative character" in the production of these bottles? Did he also supply stoppers for the Hutchinson? Was this a case of reworked molds? 

 Thank you for your site. I've enjoyed reading and searching it on many occasions.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually both.  He sold stoppers and he was a jobber, who acted as an intermediary between bottlers and the glass works.  They are many bottles from the Midlantic and New England states with his mark on the base or heal.


----------

